# headliner!!!!



## BDubS 145 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sooooo my headliner is starting to fall in some areas and I wanna replace it. The pillars are perfect still. I may want to just redo the headliner myself but I want to do black and I'd do the pillars too. Or something like plaid or Idk. So any ideas would be appreciated. Also any how-to tips would be great considering I've never done it before and what materials to use and where to get them. Thanks!


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Step 1- borrow staple gun

Step 2- go wild.

Step 3- profit?


----------



## BDubS 145 (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha wouldn't it require some adhesive though??


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Nope. A group of strategically placed heavy duty staples into the plywood???? behind the liner. Mine came out nice.


----------



## BDubS 145 (Apr 17, 2011)

Is that what the headliner is made of? Lol I already have a staple gun. Where can I get headliner material?


----------



## Stilllookin (Jul 6, 2007)

Not true you are going to need adhesive the headliner is made out of a foam/fiberglass type material. There are tons of threads on the process of redoing a headliner so just do a search. Goodluck!


----------



## Mr.Allinder (Feb 4, 2010)

Very simple to do....JoAnn fabric is your friend! took me the better part of a hour to do mine.....3M adhesive.


----------



## myJettacouldbecooler03 (Dec 29, 2005)

is 3M adhesive all you need?


----------



## rid3snmxlafx (Sep 2, 2010)

home depot sells the 3m 90 adhesive my friend used that on his headliner and it works awsome :thumbup:


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

use the 3M90 and DON'T cheap out on the glue or you will be redoing it again.


----------



## BDubS 145 (Apr 17, 2011)

Would redoing the pillars be just as easy?


----------



## Paul Kuah (Jun 24, 1999)

Experienced this on the 7th year of ownership of my earlier Passat. Had an upholsterer take down the headliner, strip it of the original fabric and sponge and reupholster with new materials after spraying contact glue on it. Looked as good as new only that it took almost 2 weeks for the smell of the glue to dissipate.


----------



## andrewk94 (Jan 18, 2012)

i wanna send some pics but im too lazy but basically, be careful when taking out the lights and the sun visors, REMEMBER once the screws are out of the sunvisor pull them towards the back of the car and the front will pop out. also u only have to take the fake glass part off the headunit then undo te two screws dont touch anything else on tht. then for the pillars seatbelts come off its a 17mm wrench, you pull from the top and they just pop out now for the back two the bottom two clips will pop out but the very top one is metal u have to stick plyers in and slide the metal piece off, ull know what i mean but putting those back in is a huge bitch so i just said fck it and took two clips from a junkyard yanked out the matel part nd shaved the pillar clip holder to make it happen. also i redid the platform behind the backseat headressts. looks sick ill put up som pics if u want


----------



## andrewk94 (Jan 18, 2012)

ALSO for the adhesive shake the can like a madman even when ur spraying it ill poost pics for u forsure. and buy som car fresheners and have sumone light a smoke in ur car and bamm the smells gone


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

Stilllookin said:


> Not true you are going to need adhesive the headliner is made out of a foam/fiberglass type material. There are tons of threads on the process of redoing a headliner so just do a search. Goodluck!


 you dont need fiberglass 
and like everyone said dont cheap out on the adhesive 
also the headliner is not made up of plywood but there is a piece of ply wood attached between of the headliner and the ceiling


----------



## BDubS 145 (Apr 17, 2011)

andrewk94 said:


> i wanna send some pics but im too lazy but basically, be careful when taking out the lights and the sun visors, REMEMBER once the screws are out of the sunvisor pull them towards the back of the car and the front will pop out. also u only have to take the fake glass part off the headunit then undo te two screws dont touch anything else on tht. then for the pillars seatbelts come off its a 17mm wrench, you pull from the top and they just pop out now for the back two the bottom two clips will pop out but the very top one is metal u have to stick plyers in and slide the metal piece off, ull know what i mean but putting those back in is a huge bitch so i just said fck it and took two clips from a junkyard yanked out the matel part nd shaved the pillar clip holder to make it happen. also i redid the platform behind the backseat headressts. looks sick ill put up som pics if u want


 Thanks a lot man! Ya that'd be awesome if oh could post up some pics!


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

All I ask is that you do this right. Please use a good contact adhesive and not the 3M spraycan junk. Also, do not get material from Jo-Ann Fabrics. There has to be a decent upholstery shop near you that can supply you with the proper stuff, if not do the job properly for a fair price. 

If you want to get some dope headliner ideas, check the link for stuff I have done for clients. I have headliner pics in there. Also check out my facebook link in my sig for other pics. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5312831-Some-Custom-Interior


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

well if any of you fellas come across the pearl grey material I'd like to know where you got it.my headliner took a dive and have been searching for the stock material.


----------

